# One of these things just doesn't belong here...



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Ok so I'm sitting here watching my 40g planted, and I noticed something... I only had 4 rummynose...but I see 5 fish schooling...

my SAE is schooling with my rummynose....   

I think he may be lonely, time to put another one in there...

just thought I'd share that, he stopped by the time I got my camera ready


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

SAE's love company. They're the most gregarious fish I know. I always keep them in groups - they seem far happier that way.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Westender said:


> SAE's love company. They're the most gregarious fish I know. I always keep them in groups - they seem far happier that way.


i have 3 more in my other tnak, but it's also heavily planted....i can't catch them, and they wont fall for my waterbottle trap


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Those guys are zero fun to catch in a planted tank. You basically have to rip the tank apart.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

yes..... yes... no fun to catch. 

Guess you will have to buy more!


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Ciddian said:


> yes..... yes... no fun to catch.
> 
> Guess you will have to buy more!


i'm still hoping on the falling for a water bottle trick .... i don't want to buy more b/c then I have the quarantine them


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

Mine are very tame and eat from my fingers. If I need to catch them, I hold some blood worms in my fingers with a large net below. When they come to feed, I net them out...


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Where can I get me a true-blue SAE, not the pseudo-siamese-algae-eaters?

W


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

Harold often has 'em at Menagerie.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

i actually got mine from BA's at steeles...a while back , they have them time to time, although I have seen the flying fox labeled at SAE the odd time :\


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Westender said:


> Mine are very tame and eat from my fingers. If I need to catch them, I hold some blood worms in my fingers with a large net below. When they come to feed, I net them out...


They are usually very even tempered like that, kinda funny guys!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

If you don't know how to build a bottle trap, check out this thread: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/do-yourself-aquarium-projects/52854-fish-trap.html


----------

